
Facebook is down - cstigler
https://www.facebook.com/
======
niftich
It's back up.

While they were down, they responded with a simple HTML page [1] and a 503
noticeably devoid of any interesting cache or CDN headers.

[1] [http://pastebin.com/LaUX4Hp9](http://pastebin.com/LaUX4Hp9)

------
ChickeNES
The Messenger app still works, but it looks like Facebook.com, Messenger.com,
and the Facebook app are all broken at the moment.

------
enahs-sf
I wonder how many 9's this cost them.

